# 600mm lens - tripod



## BEANC0UNTER (Apr 19, 2013)

I will be ordering a Canon 600mm lens shortly. I need a tripod and head for it. Below is what I am considering. I am 5'9" and plan on using this for wildlife photography. I like the 4 leg tripod as it is more compact for travel if needed.

Gitzo 3542LS
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846213-REG/Gitzo_GT3542LS_GT3542XLS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html

Whimberly wh-200
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/404536-REG/Wimberley_WH_200_Gimbal_Type_Tripod_Head.html

Is there anything else I need to get going with this? This is all new to me. Knowing that this is expensive is there a cheaper approach that I would not regret down the road?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2013)

That's a 'classic' setup for a supertele lens, will work fine. You might consider a leveling base, which means less fussing with the legs to get the platform level (not needed for a ballhead outside of shooting panos, but better for tracking with a gimbal). 

Personally, for my 600 II, I went with the Really Right Stuff TVC-33, PG-02 LLR gimbal, and the leveling base (with clamp, so I can easily swap on my BH-55 ballhead). I also replaced the Canon foot on the lens with the RRS LCF-53.


----------



## RGF (Apr 19, 2013)

Legs look good but I would consider 3 vs 4 sections. At 5'10" the 3 section tripod is the right height for me. The only reason to go with the 4 section tripod is if you plan on shooting on uneven (i.e., a hill) ground and you will need 1 leg to be longer than the others.

I use the Wimberley head and find it works very well and highly recommend it.

I have not tried the RRS tripod or head so I can not comment on them specific though RRS makes great products.


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (Apr 19, 2013)

The 4 section one I believe is a little smaller for portability. That was the only reason but I may have to rethink.


----------



## MRLinVA (Apr 19, 2013)

Agree 100% with Neuro's assessment. In my view the only regret you will have is not having proper support and watching the big glass hit the ground. I have used the Wimberley WH-200 and it is very nice. I personally have the same RRS setup as Neuro describes, with the only difference being that I have the TVC-33S (the S stands for "short") which I prefer for travel convenience.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 19, 2013)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> The 4 section one I believe is a little smaller for portability. That was the only reason but I may have to rethink.



I considered that, in looking at the RRS TVC-33 vs. the -34L. While the 4-section is 1.5" shorter, I decided that 1.5" wasn't enough - 25.5" (TVC-34L + leveling base) was still too long to be 'portable'. I did get a RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 as a travel tripod (it can still hold my 600 II), with the head on it's 20.5" long and when in its quiver bag, the whole thing still fits inside my Pelican Storm im2500 carry-on hard case - that's my definition of 'portable'. The TVC-33S would still not be quite short enough, and would have me hunching over during use (I'm 5'7"), whereas the -33 gives me a few inches extra for use on a slope.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> That's a 'classic' setup for a supertele lens, will work fine. You might consider a leveling base, which means less fussing with the legs to get the platform level (not needed for a ballhead outside of shooting panos, but better for tracking with a gimbal).
> 
> Personally, for my 600 II, I went with the Really Right Stuff TVC-33, PG-02 LLR gimbal, and the leveling base (with clamp, so I can easily swap on my BH-55 ballhead). I also replaced the Canon foot on the lens with the RRS LCF-53.



I use the same thing for my 500 f/4 II and 400 f/2.8 II. Works great, reliable and has yet to even consider failing me. I honestly use the PG-02 more then my ballhead these days for about everything I shoot.


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (Apr 20, 2013)

It looks like I also need a quick release plate of some type to mount the lens to the Whimberly?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2013)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> It looks like I also need a quick release plate of some type to mount the lens to the Whimberly?



Yes, the Wimberley P-50 plate, or the RRS LCF-53 replacement foot. I went with the latter, for the reasons listed here. 



RMC33 said:


> I use the same thing for my 500 f/4 II and 400 f/2.8 II. Works great, reliable and has yet to even consider failing me. I honestly use the PG-02 more then my ballhead these days for about everything I shoot.



I still use the BH-55 quite a bit. But with an L-bracket on the camera, you can mount it to the PG-02 LLR, and by adding a nodal slide (I use the MPR-CL II), it's a full multirow pano setup. 

Random, unsolicited tip for the PG-02 LLR - I initially bought the dedicated LensCoat neoprene pouch/bag. It's well-constructed, but big and not easy to carry. I found that the disassembled head, along with the nodal slide, fits in a Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW. Half the cost of the LensCoat pouch, Sliplock attachment to connect to my backpacks, and the inner flaps separate the parts and keep it quiet. Pics here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

I did use a pair of heavy duty Benro C428 legs 25 lb rated 1.5" dia legs for my 600, and used the big Wimberly head. The legs are really heavy duty. They are 4 section, but I kept the bottom section telescoped all or most of the way in, so they were very stiff. Its a tall tripod, so even being tall, I can standup to use it with the center column down. 

I bought them when B&H was selling them out for $280. Now they are much more expensive. At the current $550 price, I'd buy Gitzo.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 20, 2013)

I used to use the Gitzo Set up, and not a lot wrong with it I feel, but, a "friend" of mine sent me a copy of the RRS Catalogue, the rest is History as they say.

I have a similar set up to that Neuro has detailed, except as I'm 6' I have the RRS TVC34L Tripod, I do have the RRS PG02 Full Gimble from RRS, but I found on Safari the "off set" method it uses to support the 400/600, puts too much pressure on the leveling base & the whole rig eventually tilts (you can remove the levelling base but sort of defeats the purpose of having a levelling base), so I've gone with the Wimberley II Gimble, seems to work for me better.

I've also added a RRS B2AS II clamp to the Levelling base, then on the Wimberley Gimble & RRS BH-55 Ballhead I've fitted the RRS Dovetail Plates so everything can be fitted/removed quickly via the Clamp, not having to unscrew/screw gear on/off.

You may also want to look at the RRS Safari Rig system, utilises a Monopod fitted with a Clamping system that's perfect for clamping to Pipe etc, I again use this Rig almost exclusively on Safari.

You can download the RRS catalogue from their website, I've found their gear is just superb, Engineered exact, does the job, only issue is it's not the cheapest, and the Catalogue will draw you in, I'm possibly the worst case being a retired Engineer, turned Photographer, cant resist the stuff.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Quote from: RMC33 on April 19, 2013, 07:12:19 PM
> I use the same thing for my 500 f/4 II and 400 f/2.8 II. Works great, reliable and has yet to even consider failing me. I honestly use the PG-02 more then my ballhead these days for about everything I shoot.
> 
> 
> ...



I just keep mine attached to the tripod. I tried carrying it but for a quick setup out hiking or working I found this to work better. TTP Glass Limo. I keep my MPL 192 attached to the bottom rail and if I need it its a lever release away. I used to do the same with my TTP bag for a 200, which is how I store it in my safe not in use. The bag is also modded to have a steroid speed belt attach much more securely.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> > Quote from: RMC33 on April 19, 2013, 07:12:19 PM
> > I use the same thing for my 500 f/4 II and 400 f/2.8 II. Works great, reliable and has yet to even consider failing me. I honestly use the PG-02 more then my ballhead these days for about everything I shoot.
> >
> >
> ...



I'm having a laugh looking at this Rig, not in any bad way (pretty well reflects my own), just at what we do to ourselves in the attempt to "Get the Shot", up until recently I've had two Sherpas (My Sons) to help with all the gear I cart off to a Safari/Shoot, but the oldest Sherpa just headed off to Medical School so I'm left with the One, and He's the Lazy Sherpa unfortunately.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote from: RMC33 on April 19, 2013, 07:12:19 PM
> ...



I pack light in all honesty. That bag never has more then the tripod, 500 f/4 II or 400 f/2.8 II a TTP lens carrier 35 with my 24-70, a TTP speed changer with: batteries, filters, 1.4x tc cable release etc. in it, Two nalgene bottles of water and 1Dx/5d3 with 70-200 on a strap. Totals about 20 lb which is an easy carry. Never done the safari thing, but I have hiked around in the hills in Nevada and taken my gear on about 60% of the Tahoe rim trail.... Still editing down those photos (about 4000).


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Apr 21, 2013)

MRLinVA said:


> Agree 100% with Neuro's assessment. In my view the only regret you will have is not having proper support and watching the big glass hit the ground. I have used the Wimberley WH-200 and it is very nice. I personally have the same RRS setup as Neuro describes, with the only difference being that I have the TVC-33S (the S stands for "short") which I prefer for travel convenience.



I'd definitely go with the 3 section' studies, especially this is new to you. I have no trouble getting my Gitzo 3530LS 3 section on board a plane even a regional aircraft.


----------

